# Braided water supply lines - joining two



## KLR (Apr 23, 2009)

I need help on the correct way to join two different sized braided water supply lines together, both have the rubber gaskets (One is 1/2" and the other is 3/8" - both female ends). So I need a male/male connector. 

The hardware store guy told me this connector would work: 1/2" male pipe on one side and 3/8" compression on the other side. Is this correct? If it is correct then do I use teflon, pipe dope or nothing, on the supply line female to the compression male? 

:confused1:

This is going under a jacuzzi tub surround that has no access. 

Thanks


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*He's Right*

Yes the hardware guy is right.

No teflon, no dope , don't over tighten, buy good lines.


PS Never install anything you can not get at make an access door somehow somewhere in your surround.

You will be glad you did.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## KLR (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay thanks.

My confussion came from reading in several places that pipe threads will not work with compression threads. Then some others that stated to put teflon & dope over all metal threads... :huh:


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

The end of the fitting will compress against the rubber washer inside the braided hose, its the same as if you connected it to a sink shut off. but a pipe nipple will have a little sharper end to it which could cut into the washer.which would not be a concern to you here, Bob


----------



## KLR (Apr 23, 2009)

:thumbup:Oh, I see now, it is only a problem mixing compression & pipe when using a male pipe end - because the male pipe end is not flat enough & is kind of sharp. 

Thanks so much Bob, I will sleep better now. KLR


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I wouldn't bury this type of fitting into a space that was not accessible....but that's me. I would rather use flexible copper. Good luck...


----------



## KLR (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay, we are now good on the compression end, but what about the pipe threaded male end????...I will be putting a male pipe end into a female compression end that has a rubber washer!!!!

Do I need to find a connector that has male compression threads on both ends????

I only wish I could get to it to change it out to copper. It has access to everything that I am changing out, EXCEPT where the otherside of this flexible connector hooks up to the tub spout. 

I am stuck with the flexible connector hooked up to the spout...if the spout ever needs changing...that will be all she wrote for the whole tub and tile surround. For that matter if the flexible connector goes bad... ...oh man I can't just abandon the spout...it would look rediculous.
What should I do? helppp?


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

KLR said:


> Okay, we are now good on the compression end, but what about the pipe threaded male end????...I will be putting a male pipe end into a female compression end that has a rubber washer!!!!
> 
> Do I need to find a connector that has male compression threads on both ends????
> 
> ...


 
Go back and read post #2 and follow it, don't complicate the job any more than it is already. Not directing just advising.


----------

